# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Why is WILDING considered so difficult?

## AXB

I don't get why people say WILD is so "elusive" and "difficult" to do. Granted, I haven't succeeded in WILDing because of all the noisy toddlers abound in my house, but the concept doesn't seem very hard at all. I mean... all you do, apparently, is focus until you induce SP on yourself. I've actually succeeded in doing that a few times before, but I'm so scared of SP that I forced myself out of it before the dream started, but it was so easy to accomplish that I'm having trouble believing that the concept is that hard to do. It _is_ a bit hard in that you have to have absolute focus, but once you have that down, what's so hard about WILDing?

----------


## Caradon

Well some people have a much easier time wilding than others. I have never been in SP, But I can wild into a dream scene pretty easy, most of the time.
But I always wake up after a moment, and I never count it as an actual Lucid Dream. Some people can't do it at all. I think the people that can do it real well, are pretty rare. Maybe you are one of the fortunate few.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Well the challange is if your lucky enough to get to that HI stage you usualy have to wait for like 30 min to an hour and if you don't get it you've wasted your time, inless ofcourse your trying a visual wild in which case it would improve the more you practice, basicly you got to get lucky in the beginning and hope you can memerize the feeling when you get there and maybe after 100 trys or so you can wild in under 10 min in the morning when your half awake anytime.

----------


## Sivason

Yes, in the morning, excellent time.

----------


## tyrantt23

For me, the difficulty lies in the balancing of attention and relaxation. In the past 2 or so years, have been able to WILD about 3 times, one of them being pure luck, another one being 100% success, and the last time I got to see my dream hands but couldn't walk into the dream.

The difficulty for beginners also lie in not knowing exactly what to expect. To add to the difficulty, once you start getting into deep sleep, everything gets a little hazy in terms of what exactly is going on. When I first start seeing/hearing HIs, I get confused as to whether I'm really in the HI phase, or if my mind is playing tricks on me.

To sum up, the great challenge is that everything must go very smoothly. If you lose distraction, you fall asleep. If you get too excited, you wake up. If it takes too long, you get frustrated which hinders the success even further.

----------


## Dallian

Wait, so you've never been able to do it AXB?
Oh, but it's not that hard.
Alright.

----------


## AXB

> Wait, so you've never been able to do it AXB?
> Oh, but it's not that hard.
> Alright.



... You didn't read my post at all, did you? I _said_ that I've never successfully done a WILD because the sound in my house is too distracting, but that I _have_ induced sleep paralysis and dream imagery on myself. I also said that I _forced_ myself out of the oncoming dream because I was afraid of sleep paralysis.

----------


## Xei

> I don't get why people say WILD is so "elusive" and "difficult" to do. Granted, I haven't succeeded in WILDing...



Are you actually being serious?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

WILD requires patience which not many people have and if they do they can only last for so long until they give up. It requries patience and willpower to achieve a WILD.

----------


## Clairity

> WILD requires patience which not many people have and if they do they can only last for so long until they give up. It requries patience and willpower to achieve a WILD.



Truer words were never written. 
.

----------


## zobey

The challenge isn't getting into SP, It's maintaining conciousness and focus in perfect balance with relaxation for long enough to enter a dream.  I've only successfully done it once.  It's not insanely hard but it is difficult.  More so for some than others.

----------


## Spamtek

Everyone's said it already.  It takes focus, willpower, determination, patience... but also relaxation and somnolence.  You have to focus your mind like a laser on staying awake while letting the body fall asleep, and that's damn difficult for a human being who's used to body and mind being awake and asleep in tandem, not separated.  When I try to WILD (1-3 times a week) one of two things happens rather reliably: 1) I fall asleep within a few minutes because I'm too tired to keep focused, or 2) I stay awake indefinitely, counting to 1000 or visualizing or just being meditatively mindful.  This is like asking someone to sleepwalk on cue (body awake, mind asleep; the total opposite of a lucid) and wondering why they're having trouble with it.  It's just an inherently abnormal state for a person to be in, and it takes tough times and lots of entrainment to get it to work dependably.

----------


## Kromoh

WILD is nto hard to do, it's hard to teach




It involves a right mindset, and it's hard to explain THAT to someone

----------


## gguru1

the only difficulty i have is that my attention span while under the covers is short, and my mind wanders!

:yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## 2Fruits

Well partly because to WILD successfully you have to be relaxed enough to let your body fall asleep but awake enough to keep consious.

If you're concentrating on trying to succeed in a WILD or the thinking about the possibility of getting lucid then I'm often too excited to WILD properly.

Also, getting into a WILD for a lot of people especially beginners is difficult because we often rely on being in our REM period, which to time is quite tricky.

And as you mentioned yourself, YOU find WILDing difficult since you haven't been able to set up the right conditions for you to succeed, like many of us.

WILDs have so many variables...

(as you can see, people implying that WILDing is very simple is a very touchy subject for some of us)

----------


## Deegan

> Well the challange is if your lucky enough to get to that HI stage you usualy have to wait for like 30 min to an hour and if you don't get it you've wasted your time,



I would disagree that a failed attempt at a WILD is a waste of time, since for me anyway, I seem to have a better chance at a DILD even after failure.

----------


## Clairity

> I would disagree that a failed attempt at a WILD is a waste of time, since for me anyway, I seem to have a better chance at a DILD even after failure.



I agree with Deegan.. and even if you don't have a DILD, hopefully you learn something from a failure that can help you to finally succeed.
.

----------


## 27

ABX, I think if you tried it you'd discover it's harder than you thought.

----------


## TaNK

Not only in WILD, but you'll find anything easy in concept is infinitely harder in reality.

For example, even a DILD. I mean, just realize that you're dreaming by looking at your hand, right? Easy? Sorry, things don't quite work that way.

Although some people do seem to find WILD easier than others. I don't happen to be one of those people, unfortunately.

----------


## 2Fruits

But, I enjoy WILDs even when I fail. I feel as though I am actively increasing my chances of becoming lucid. Also, when I fail I still feel as if I get somewhere because of all the crazy sensations one experiences.

Plus, in my last failed WILD I had a DILD instead  :smiley:

----------


## Richter

See my sig...  ^^;;

In reality, everybody here saying "patience is the key" is right.  One must be patient and focused enough to actually sit through an ENTIRE wild attempt and not quit, yes.  However, one must also be patient in that the VAST majority of people are not going to be successful every night, at least at first, even if they do focus and do nothing wrong during the WILD on a conscious level.  One needs to be patient enough to KEEP ATTEMPTING wild, daily, until it "works".

I've lied motionless for three hours with a tranquil but attentive mind, (I would've tried longer, if not for my evil bladder...) and haven't even entered SP or seen HI.

I've also lied down on the couch with horrible back pain and a headache, with no intention of sleeping or WILD.  I entered SP in five minutes and had an extremely short but vivid WILD.

The trick is not only consciously wanting to LD and WILD, but making the subconscious want it as well. Problem: the subconscious doesn't speak the same language as the conscious.  Desperately wanting to LD for whatever reason doesn't translate into _anything_ for the subconscious.  That is of course unless you're a natural LDer, where the subconscious has learned to interpret that when the conscious has WILD/LD-specific thoughts and the body lays motionless in the mornings, it's time to dream!

---

For all of those out there that worry that they somehow don't have the skill or the body or the chemistry to LD and WILD, and despair:  Just forget it.  If you can sleep, even a little, you can do it.  If you're serious about WILDing, take on oath right now to attempt it every single day.  Make room for it.  Have the mindset of:   "I'm going to stay conscious and aware while I lay here, and one of these days my body will enter a dream while I do so!"  It might be this day, it might be the next...  It's GOING to happen.  I need to _catch_ it.

You will be ecstatic the day that you succeed.  *Don't stop attempting WILDs every day at this point, however!!!!!!!!*   That would be the most stupid and illogical action possible.  You've just made a *BREAKTHROUGH*.  If you don't reward and continue this "WILD", (a still relatively new process to both the subconscious AND conscious) you're subconscious will think it unimportant, or worse... something negative!

Repeat the WILD, again and again, until you have yet another success.  After a few of these successes, the subconscious WILL make the connection.  You're brain will cooperate with you; you're body too.

Then, WILDs won't require anything but lying down in the mornings and being aware.  They really WILL be as easy as "they" say.  You'll look back and say "Why didn't I just suck it up and do the noob-work sooner?"   ::roll::

----------


## Clairity

Richter,  ::goodjob2::  .. ::thanks::

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

That was great to read. Who's WILD method do you use, Richter?

----------


## Abra

> I agree with Deegan.. and even if you don't have a DILD, hopefully you learn something from a failure that can help you to finally succeed.
> .



Especially if you write down WBTB times. I found out that I can't stay up for more than fifteen minutes without becoming restless. Even if I still can't WILD, this knowledge is helpful.

Richter: ILU. So inspirational. Makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the info!

----------


## Richter

Hey np, everybody!  It's my job, after all!   ::D: 

I'm starting to adapt my own method, which I may post later on in the tutorial section.  This could be good; I think I'm really on to something with this conscious vs. subconscious thing.  hehe.

----------

